# Scary times



## 1776Flintlock (Mar 22, 2016)

My daughter was sent to Paris and was close by when the bombing went off.

She was transferred from Paris soon after that.

Then i get up this morning and hear about Belgium, where she was transferred to.

Thankfully, she was in Metz. About 2 hours away from Brussels.

Tough when your kids are so far away these days.
Prayers sent to all those impacted by these cowardly terrorists


----------



## RH Clark (Mar 22, 2016)

Pray psalms 91 for her whenever you can. Make it personal, like for my daughter I would say," Alexis dwells in the secret place of the most high." etc etc.


----------



## creekrunner (Mar 22, 2016)

Prayers for your daughter and all impacted. So much evil and hatred in this world, may God bless us


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks! 

Pray for all our defenders home & abroad!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 28, 2016)

1776Flintlock said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Pray for all our defenders home & abroad!



Indeed!
My Prayers are added.


----------



## speedcop (Mar 28, 2016)

our prayers for your daughter and you that her travels will bring her home safe. May God cup his hands around her. And may God swing the double edged sword against the evil in this world


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks folks. They shipped her out to Germany for awhile. Not sure if they will leave her there or send her back to Belgium or France.

Thanks for your kind thoughts


----------

